# Suche PG685 Testdiskette (oder -Image)



## rommelfm (1 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
hat jemand von euch noch eine Testdiskette für ein PG685 (Ausgabestand A02) rumliegen die er (oder natürlich auch sie, ist wahrscheinlich aber seltener bei der alten Kiste) kostengünstig abgeben oder kopieren kann?
Hätte als Gegenleistung das Image einer Update-Diskette von 1992 anzubieten, die anderen gibt es ja bekanntlich im Internet. (Nicht von mir, Adresse auf Anfrage)
Kennt jemand ein gutes Tool für Diskettenimages, hatte an rawwrite gedacht, CopyQM ist ja leider keine Freeware mehr.
PS: Bevor hier jemand wegen "Raubkopien" schreit: Ich hab ein PG685 A02 (6ES5685- UA11) mit Original Handbuch, Lizenzen, leeren Batterien,deshalb nicht mehr erkannter Festplatte  und einem fast (bis auf die Test-) vollständigem Satz Disketten und gebe das Update nur an jemanden, der mir eine Lizenz nachweisen kann (und dem wie bei mir eine Diskette abhanden gekommen ist;-). 
PPS: falls ich mal längere Zeit nicht reagieren sollte, oder mir jemand ein Diskettenimage zuschicken möchte ist hier schon mal meine Emil-Adresse: letztefreie(bei)gmx(Punkt)de


----------



## FKJ (6 Januar 2007)

Servus !

Ich habe eine, aber Ausgabe A08. 
Vielleicht geht's ja mit dieser Version.

Wenn Du sie noch brauchst, melde Dich einfach


----------



## Ralle (6 Januar 2007)

Ich hab inner anadisk genommen.


----------



## rommelfm (15 Januar 2007)

*Re Re: Suche PG685 Testdiskette*

Hallo, erstmal sorry dass meine Antwort etwas länger gedauert hatte, hab im Moment nur Probleme mit dem Internet.

Die Ausgabe A8 ist doch schon ein gutes Stück neuer als meine A2 aber ich versuchs trotzdem mal. (irgendwie muss ich die alte Kiste doch ans laufen bringen)

FKJ, kannst Du mir mal ein Image davon schicken. (E-Mil wie gehabt: letztefreie(bei)gmx(Punkt)de) Am besten mit dem passenden Kopierprogramm oder einem Link dazu im Internet.
RawWrite DD findest Du unter: http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/rawwrite/index.htm

AnaDisk ist leider genau wie CopyQM und die anderen Sydex-Proggies inzwischen wieder Shareware (wuerde mich fuer eine Kopie aber nicht weiter stoeren)

Gruß  rommelfm
Ach bevor ichs vergesse, das Laufwerk aus dem PG (5,25QD) funzt nicht richtig in einem PC. Disketten sind nicht lesbar. Ein 5,25"HD Laufwerk funzt zum kopieren  und Image-Erstellen aber einwandfrei.


----------



## FKJ (16 Januar 2007)

Hallo rommelfm

Ich kann das gute Stück nur mehr am PG685 kopieren 
(keine 5 1/4 Laufwerke mehr vorhanden)
Wenn Du mir aber eine Lieferadresse zukommen läßt schicke ich Dir eine.

So long Franz


----------



## rommelfm (15 Februar 2007)

*Re4: Suche PG685 Testdiskette*

So hier bin ich wieder (Telefonkabel und Festplatte sind neu, der Internet-Rechner sollte wieder klappen)
Hallo Franz,
meine Adresse kommt in einer privaten Nachricht.
Hast Du noch eine 5,25"DD oder QD Diskette, wenn nicht ich hab noch welche. Könnte dir dann 2 oder 3 schicken, brauche aber dafür deine Adresse.
HD Disketten sind, wenn sie sich überhaupt auf dem PG beschreiben lassen nach spätestens einer Woche nicht mehr lesbar (war zumindet bei mir so)
Gruß,
Marc


----------



## Grollmus (16 Februar 2007)

*Disk für PG 685*

Hallo,

falls Du noch keine passende Diskette hast, schick mir eine E-Mail, dann mache ich mich auf die Suche was wir noch so haben.

Viele Grüße
Eduard Grollmus
_______________________________________________________

Eduard Grollmus
G+R GROLLMUS + RIPP GMBH
25 Jahre - Die besseren SIMATIC-Schulungen.
Siemens Solution Partner Automation


Telefon: +49 (0) 6146 - 8 28 28-0
Telefax: +49 (0) 6146 - 8 28 28-90
Anschrift: Geisenheimer Str. 2; 65239 Hochheim
Geschäftsführer: Dipl.-Ing. Eduard Grollmus
Amtsgericht: Wiesbaden HRB 18152
E-Mail: mailto:gr@grollmus-ripp.de
Internet: http://www.grollmus-ripp.de/
Download ET 200 Konfigurator
_______________________________________________________


----------



## rommelfm (1 März 2007)

*Danke (Re8:Suche PG685 Testdiskette...)*

Hallo,
die Diskette ist angekommen (hat lange bei der Post gelegen, wurde scheinbar vergessen). Vielen Merci Franz.:s12:
Hab sie gestern ausprobiert,
es funktioniert, aber erstmal der Reihe nach: 

Diskette einlegen
- PG einschalten sofort Laufwerk verriegeln und ...
Nichts
- mit Systemdiskette (lief immer) probiert auch nichts
also Hardware-Macke (ausschalten)
- Laufwerke ausgebaut und wieder eingebaut und wieder einschalten
Diskette läd, zugriff auf Festplatte und 
und....
NICHTS (ausschalten)
- also Festplatte raus (einschalten)
Diskette funktioniert einwandfrei 
alles eingestellt: 768kB RAM, 12MB Festplatte, keine Optionen (512kB RAM lassen sich nicht einstellen, PG hat aber zum Glück eine Speichererweiterung;-) ) 
- aus, Diskette raus Festplatte rein
Diskettenlaufwerk startet, Festplatte startet, Festplatte schaltet ab
- aha "Power-Management" : (Laufwerke werden im Netzteil einzeln abgeschaltet) hab wohl die Stecker vertauscht (wieder ausschalten)
- Stromversorgungsstecker von Festplatte und Floppy getauscht
einschalten, Gerät läuft 
_ Jetzt hab ich mal alle Einstellungen durchprobiert_
mit der Diskette lassen sich einstellen:
RAM: 768kB bis ca.1MB in 3 Schritten (testen bei zu hoher Einstellung stürzt gerät ab)
Diskettenlaufwerk 96TPI und sonst nichts 
Festplatte (Winchester): 12MB; 25MB; 50MB (bei zu niedriger Einstellung parkt der Schreibkopf mitten auf der Platte, bei zu hoher gibts komische Geräusche)
als Optionen 2 Netzwerkadapter und eine Grafikkarte (Grafik aber nur bei Einstellung 768kB RAM  ) wer eine Optionskarte drin hat weiß mit Sicherheit mehr darüber.

Also wenn noch jemand die Diskette braucht, ich stell sie bei Gelegenheit mal als Image ins Netz Link und Beschreibung kommen hier ins Forum
Gruß
Marc

PS: mußte mal mit den Smileys rumspielen:sm24: , sorry


----------



## tixag (13 Juli 2010)

Ui, auch schon etwas älter der Thread, aber vielleicht hat ja mittlerweile jemand die besagte Zauberdisk anzubieten ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Juli 2010)

tixag schrieb:


> Ui, auch schon etwas älter der Thread, aber vielleicht hat ja mittlerweile jemand die besagte Zauberdisk anzubieten ?


 
Es nervt wenn du in jeden Thread der ein wenig mit PG685 zu tun hat,
ein und die gleiche Frage stellt. Mach einen Seperaten Thread auf,
wenn jemand etwas für dich hat wird er sich schon melden.


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Es nervt ...


Hallo Helmut,

eventuell spekuliert tixag darauf, dass er geziehlt Kollegen damit weckt, die per Benachrichtigen-Funktion drauf hingewiesen werden, dass sich in dem Thema noch was tut.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Juli 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> eventuell spekuliert tixag darauf, dass er geziehlt Kollegen damit weckt, die per Benachrichtigen-Funktion drauf hingewiesen werden, dass sich in dem Thema noch was tut.


 
kann ich mir gut vorstellen, der Themenersteller ist schon seit 3 jahren
Offline. Ich denke der hat schon zum Gärtner umgeschult.

Oft ist es besser wenn Themen so alt sind, dieses nicht noch mal auf-
zurollen, sondern erneut eine anfrage zu starten und dann das dann mit
Links zu den alten Threads zu spicken.


----------



## Paule (13 Juli 2010)

Dazu hat Woldo wohl das passende Wort gefunden:

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=270126#post270126


----------

